# Should Halloween Always be on a Saturday? One Connecticut legislator thinks so.



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope this doesn't become a trend ... don't lawmakers have more important things to do? 

Lawmaker Wants to Move Halloween to a Saturday

Maybe they are related to the board members of my stupid HOA? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

IMU said:


> I hope this doesn't become a trend ... don't lawmakers have more important things to do?
> 
> Lawmaker Wants to Move Halloween to a Saturday
> 
> Maybe they are related to the board members of my stupid HOA? :googly:


Apaprently this man is not aware that restaurants see a *drop* in business when Halloween falls on a weekend, so the "better for the economy" argument is, to put it delicately, a load of crap. And how does moving the holiday create jobs?

As for the candy-stuffed kids, that is almost entirely within the control of parents, except for what a kid might eat while going door to door, so I don't buy that, either. Starting earlier is also a problem. Aside from haunts looking better after the sun goes down, who wants ToTs showing up at the door while you're eating dinner?

Leave the holiday alone, I say.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Apaprently this man is not aware that restaurants see a *drop* in business when Halloween falls on a weekend, so the "better for the economy" argument is, to put it delicately, a load of crap. And how does moving the holiday create jobs?


Buzz words baby.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You got that right, Haunti.

People who mindlessly use buzzwords should automatically be turned into flying insects and released into a room full of those sticky rolls of flypaper:googly: Anyone remember those? My grandmother used to use them in her kitchen. Pretty nasty looking once they got filled with flies, and even worse to run into when walking through the kitchen at night and not paying attention to what was hanging down in your pathway.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

IMU said:


> I hope this doesn't become a trend ... don't lawmakers have more important things to do?
> 
> Lawmaker Wants to Move Halloween to a Saturday
> 
> Maybe they are related to the board members of my stupid HOA? :googly:


what a hoser!



RoxyBlue said:


> Wrapping the exposed area with electrical tape (you can find that at any hardware store or Home Depot/Lowes) might work.


thanks roxy! I'll give it a shot!



RoxyBlue said:


> Apaprently this man is not aware that restaurants see a *drop* in business when Halloween falls on a weekend, so the "better for the economy" argument is, to put it delicately, a load of crap. And how does moving the holiday create jobs?
> 
> As for the candy-stuffed kids, that is almost entirely within the control of parents, except for what a kid might eat while going door to door, so I don't buy that, either. Starting earlier is also a problem. Aside from haunts looking better after the sun goes down, who wants ToTs showing up at the door while you're eating dinner?
> 
> Leave the holiday alone, I say.


candy stuffed kids? seriously? its called 'let the parents handle it.'

and the only way they'll be 'stuffed' is if the parents don't give a damn and let them have all they want. most parents i know, (including mine) will regulate and ration the candy....that a bunch of bull! Somebody should create a law stating that american holidays should be left alone! you don't see them messing with Christmas or Easter do ya!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> you don't see them messing with Christmas or Easter do ya!


HA ... my _wonderful_ HOA moved Easter to the weekend AFTER the actual holiday!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Every Oct. 31, little goblins and ghouls stay up passed their bed times, even if they have school the next day.

But one Connecticut lawmaker proposed this week that Halloween should permanently be moved to the last Saturday in October.

(Rest of the story: http://collegepark.patch.com/articles/should-halloween-always-be-on-a-saturday)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I combined the two threads since they were being discussed in different parts of the forum.


----------



## machine (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats ridiculous! Next they'll be moving Christmas to the Last Sunday, so that they dont have to give us Christmas EVe off early from work...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I hate to say it (am rather AFRAID to say it actually) but I wish it could happen. Our best haunt nights are when Halloween falls on a Friday or Saturday - trick or treaters showing up til midnight, more friends and family come over to hang out - its just a party in our yard. Last year, the older family members practically have to go home at sundown, and all trick or treating was over by 830. 

I understand the argument, and understand the purists - but from a F U N standpoint, I'm all for it!!!


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

i am in the middle about this as well, though i remember when i was younger and halloween would fall on a sunday, they thought it was satanic and alot did it on saturday, then the true people would do it on sunday, giving us hardcore kids 2 halloweens, though to kill my opening line, it is super exciting when it falls on a weekend, so to me the wait is worth it.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I dunno. I'm sitting on the fence with Dixie on this one. The traditionalist in me wants to keep it 10/31. But the haunter in me loves the idea of it being the last Saturday of October. There are so MANY great perks to having Halloween on a Saturday - parties, later trick-or-treating, better turn out, etc. But on that same note, like funhousewizard said, it also makes the long stretch between Saturday Halloweens worth the wait. But ya know what, if we can add a stipulation that merchants can't push Christmas stuff until after Halloween, I say go for it.

We make our own traditions and sometimes, like life, traditions change. At this point most of the "original" meaning behind Halloween has already been diluted over time. We could turn this around and make something entirely new. Perhaps merge it with Ghoul Friday's Misgiving's Day. Move our Secret Reaper gift opening day to the new Halloween. Throw in a little Great Pumpkin myth. And viola a whole new tradition. 

In all seriousness though the timing is just bad. There are too many things going on in this country and in Connecticut right now (Malloy just introduced a whole crap load of tax hikes) to be worrying about which day Halloween is celebrated or observed on.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Oddly enough, our best turnouts are on weeknight Hallowe'ens. And the TOTs are out later, too. When we had Friday and Saturday nights recently, we didn't get as many kids and everyone was off the streets by 9:00. Go figure.
But change the date? No, sorry, Hallowe'en is the 31st.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

IMU said:


> HA ... my _wonderful_ HOA moved Easter to the weekend AFTER the actual holiday!


IMU, you seriously have the WORST HOA I have ever heard of!!!

I know that quite a few towns across the country have made the last Sat. of the month the "official" trick or treating night. I say let each town handle Halloween with how it best suits that community. Why does big government think they need to get involved & make a state wide official day? This question has been brought up at city council meetings in my town and in neighboring towns around me, the majority of the people of each town have all voted to keep it on the 31st. For Dixie, when Halloween fell on Saturday it worked out great and sounds like everyone had fun. For me, when Halloween fell on Saturday, it sucked. Around here, every single parent was rushing kids through trick or treating, cause the last Sat. is ALWAYS when the adult parties and costume contests go on.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My Birthday does not move!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: For me it will always be October 31st, All Hallow's Eve, you can't change that to suit anyone's desires, wants or wishes. I had a huge agrument with my city's town council last year because they moved Trick or Treating for my town to Friday, when Halloween fell on a Sunday. I had trick or treaters Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I was PO'd. I think the calender should be what it is. When Halloween falls on October 31st then celebrate it that night. Too bad if it is not convenient for EVERYONE, it is what it is. What is next? Moving Christmas? Moving New Year's? Why is Halloween a 'secondary' holiday when politicians get involved? You can't "MOVE" the day, dip sticks. That is just my opinion, but for me....that is the only one that counts. PERIOD!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:


Spooky1 said:


> My Birthday does not move!


:jol:Seriously? Your birthday is October 31st??? I AM SO JEALOUS!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Our best haunt nights are when Halloween falls on a Friday or Saturday - trick or treaters showing up til midnight, more friends and family come over to hang out - its just a party in our yard. Last year, the older family members practically have to go home at sundown, and all trick or treating was over by 830.


Seeing as how we set up and tear down the same day, last thing I want to see is ToTs still showing up 9:15, let alone midnight:jol: We use the post Halloween ToT hours to drag in the props and then sit down with a glass of wine on the patio, enjoying the cool night air and perhaps a piece of Spooky1's birthday cake.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside of changing the day (which I'm still on the fence on) I think the notion of bringing in misgivings day, secret reaper, and the great pumpkin and expanding the traditions is a good thing. Although some people are still a little weirded out on the idea of gift giving for Halloween.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A fellow haunter Devin (Dead Center) stopped by tonight and was telling me about this. We each agreed that the only upside to it was that we'd be celebrating it on both nights and finally have a chance to see each others haunt\display. In my opinion Holidays are for when they fall during the week, and not open to change for the personal convenience of any individuals or group.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm sort of with Dixie on this as well, but that's only because I haven't seen Monday's turn out yet. I worked big haunts up til a few years ago, so I only have weekend Halloweens to compare right now. If turnout is low this year, I will be disappointed. I'll always consider October 31 to be Halloween for sure, but I wouldn't mind seeing the amount of ToT's that I had two years ago, every year either.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not sure how I feel about this. On one level, I think that Halloween should be 1031, partially because my wife's birthday is 1031, and she gets a smile every time she sees all the little kids celebrating her birthday. On the same hand, when I spend weeks beforehand setting up for Halloween, I REALLY don't want to start taking down until AFTER Halloween. On the other hand, we usually see the best turnout on Friday or Saturday nights, and not as many teenagers on Saturdays (I can't stand those snot-nosed little vandals and thieves.) Plus, on Saturdays, there are more people there on my shift, so I can usually get that day off if I need to.

Our HOA doesn't get much say in the matter, because I've been here since 2001, and they showed up around 2004. All their little nit-picky bylaws mean nothing to me, because I'm grandfathered through most of them, and my property is paid for, so they can't make me leave if I ignore the rest.:finger:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Could always double it up like some other holidays do... Halloween stays 10/31 and then have Halloween (Observed) on the Saturday immediately proceeding it when it doesn't fall on a Saturday. For us hardcore haunters we could hand out candy on both nights. Heck we could up the ante and say "fun size" candy on the observed night. But if you come back on 10/31 we'll have BETTER candy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think one night of candy gluttony is enough for anyone, don't you?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Machine, they don't have to give you any time off for Christmas eve, regardless of which day the holiday falls on.
I'm not sure what the mentality is for wanting to move Halloween, but like most I think they should leave it alone.
I can understand wanting it on a Saturday to a point, you have more hours to prep yourself, your kids, and or your haunt for the evening, but one mans benefit is another's nightmare (business's). They've screwed around so much with holidays that I think most people forget what the actual day was to commemorate for most of them. They, the general public, seem to see the days more as an excuse to party or go to sales at department stores.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

I will fight it with every prop in my haunt closet!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

No Way!!! Hallowe'en is the 31st, now and forever!!! I tend to get fewer ToTs on the weekends because they're all at parties. Also, I'm having a party on Saturday night and couldn't do that if it was Hallowe'en.


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

First off the messed up Halloween by changing DST.

I will not be honoring the request if it happens. Lights off on the Saturday, full display on the 31. Some things are sacred, damn conveinance.

Finally weekend Halloweens are special, like the Olympics.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Terrormaster said:


> Could always double it up like some other holidays do... Halloween stays 10/31 and then have Halloween (Observed) on the Saturday immediately proceeding it when it doesn't fall on a Saturday. For us hardcore haunters we could hand out candy on both nights. Heck we could up the ante and say "fun size" candy on the observed night. But if you come back on 10/31 we'll have BETTER candy.


There is no way I could do Halloween on two nights. Right now I spend $350 on 700 tots. If I had to go up to $700 my huband would kick me out. One Halloween night i all I can afford. And I can work with any night it falls on. Here in OKC if Halloween is on a Sun, the kids tot on at night. Two years in a row of Sat night works fine for me. Just as long as they don't outlaw it all together.


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

I remember signing an internet petition a few years ago, that was to keep halloween on the 31 and not move it to the closest weekend:jol:


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess I'd almost rather see it on the last Saturday.

I have nothing but good memories/experiences when Halloween is on a Saturday...I have the whole day off work (for free) to set things up. ToTs come around and there is no worry about school/parents work the next day, so they seem to have fun. When the ToT's hit the hay, then the adults are out to play and again, no worries of work the next day, so the adult parties are always better, and you have all Sunday to recover. Sort of like a whole day can be dedicated to 'the mood' of Halloween.

When it's on a work day...fly home from work, scramble to set everything up. Try to get out of work mode/into Halloween mode for a few brief hours, then back to work mode for the next day. The ToTs start to come early so they can get to bed for school / parents to work the next day. Adult parties are pretty minimal due to work the next day. If it looks like bad weather, then I have to stay up extra late to drag things in before rain/snow. Then hit the hay and try to get some sleep before getting up at 6am for work the next day.

Overall, if Halloween was a true holiday, like Christmas, where most everyone would get vacation, then leave it whenever. But when there isn't a formal holiday, then I'd rather it be a Saturday.

I don't see where there is anything specifically 'sacred' about the 31st - it's no special alignment of the Earth, Sun, Moon, or anything else. Simply an adaptation of Pope Gregory IIIs designation November 1 as a time to honor all saints; which then led to All Hallows’ Eve and later Halloween. And that was probably based on an attempt to take over Celtic/Pagan festivals. But barring anything special such as new moon, full moon, solstice, equinox, new year, etc...a man picked the day, so a man can change the day.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

corey872 said:


> Overall, if Halloween was a true holiday, like Christmas, where most everyone would get vacation, then leave it whenever. But when there isn't a formal holiday, then I'd rather it be a Saturday.
> 
> I don't see where there is anything specifically 'sacred' about the 31st - it's no special alignment of the Earth, Sun, Moon, or anything else. Simply an adaptation of Pope Gregory IIIs designation November 1 as a time to honor all saints; which then led to All Hallows' Eve and later Halloween. And that was probably based on an attempt to take over Celtic/Pagan festivals. But barring anything special such as new moon, full moon, solstice, equinox, new year, etc...a man picked the day, so a man can change the day.


Corey, this is pretty much how I see it. There isn't anything magical about the number 31, not even Samhain which was originally closer to Thanksgiving than October 31st and marked the end of fall and start of winter. It was later moved by the Pope Gregory III to coincide with Hallomas (All Saints Day or All Hallows Day, Nov.1 which was itself moved several times by different Popes).

I have been on the fence on this issue for a while. But after Winter Storm Alfred I've considerably backed away from the Keep It 31 side. Like Corey said, man has moved it several times over the centuries as a matter of convenience or one religious reason or another - what harm would it cause moving it again? As long as its in the fall and we get that one special night or season to spook the bejezus out of people then I'm a happy camper no matter what day it falls on.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I say scrap the whole debate-- Halloween should be a month-long festival! 

Seriously, though, while I can see both sides of this, I guess I'm for keeping Halloween where it is. We always have a big party on the Saturday before Halloween (the Friday before when Halloween falls on a Saturday), and Halloween night is usually just a smaller family event for us. Since we have our haunt up all month and we tend to have a lot of people visiting our display through the month, by the time Halloween actually arrives, I'm slightly over my haunt and just want to go TOTing with my kids and let hubby hand out candy. My husband is self-employed and our kids are home schooled, so we have no reason to be up early in the morning. I guess maybe my vote shouldn't count, lol.

A friend of mine and I have decided that, since Christmas gets a half-way observation, all the "Christmas in July" hoopla, Halloween deserves as much. We have decided to have a "Halloween in April" party next year. Why not??


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I would give my vote for that if it could be EVERY Saturday in October. I mean after all, if they can start cramming Christmas down everyone's throats starting in July, and Jewish people get "8 crazy nights" then I'd say Halloween at least deserves a couple extras days.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My first priority would be to get rid of Daylight Savings Time...or at least put it back to occurring before Halloween. None of which will happen. I still don't understand why the entire country does do DST. Weird. We are no longer an agrarian culture...don't need DST.

And I think it should stay on the 31st.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Instead of debating this why don't we just create a second Halloween type holiday in the spring?

We could define it however we like. After all if they have Christmas in July we can have a Halloween in May. :googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

One reason why I don't have many homemade, from-scratch props is that I can't get my mojo working 'til I smell The Fall Smell...the leaves, the chill in the air. I could never get my groove on if I have sunblock on my shoulders in May. Coppertone & spray paint...nope.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

WHAWHAWHAT?!?! Debbie you don't build all year long? That's it, someone call a mod and get her out of here LOLZ! JK. 

All kidding aside, the only time I'm NOT working on Halloween is typically Nov.1-Dec.31 and thats just to keep the peace in the house. As far as I'm concerned it's Halloween all year round. I don't hit the beaches until August because I refuse to be outdoors in weather hotter than 75-80 unless I NEED to.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay Terror...I'm bringing the parts for my never-did-get-it-made flood light dimmer and parts for a FCG over to your house this summer..LOL.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If it's up to states, I would bet Oklahoma would be one of the first ones to move it. Right now they move it if it falls on a Sunday, or if it falls on the night of a collage football game. So that would make it the last Sat. of the month, except in Stillwater where it will be held on Thur. night if they have a Sat. night home game. And in Norman, where it will be held on Fri. night if the have a Sat. night home game. 

Two years ago they kids could go toting Thur. night in Stillwater, Fri. night in Norman, and Sat. night in OK City. That was if they could get their parents to drive them to each town. I know a couple of kids who made out pretty well.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> My first priority would be to get rid of Daylight Savings Time...or at least put it back to occurring before Halloween.
> And I think it should stay on the 31st.


I will use that comment as an opportunity to Thank G Dubbya For yet another wonderful gift from him 2 terms


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok so I might be little late posting this but I say that it should stay on the 31'st but it should be made a national or official or what ever it's called holiday like christmas and veterans day so that everyone gets out of school/work on halloween and the day after halloween. But if that dosnt work out, I'm cool with a second halloween type holiday. And I was just lookong at eoples posts talking about TOTing ending early at like 8:30. I've moved three times to three diferent states and at each place TOTing ended at 8. Anyone who stayed out later was given dirty looks and onne time some older kids were out side at like 8:30 and someone called the cops on them. Is 8:00 an abnormal time to stop TOT and if so what times does your TOTing end.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Silly human lawmakers, thinking they can arbitrarily change what the Dark Ones themselves willed into being. Such hubris. Such blasphemy. 



N. Fantom said:


> Is 8:00 an abnormal time to stop TOT and if so what times does your TOTing end.


For me, the ToTing usually wraps up around 9ish. 9:30 at the latest. Not by HOA edict or anything, it's just the natural flow of the local ToTs.

I find, at least in my neighborhood, no matter what my HOA tries to announce and establish as their officially blessed ToT schedule, the neighborhood does its own thing anyway. My first year there, back in 2005, when Halloween fell on a Monday, the HOA announced ToTing on Sunday (very odd, IMHO). So I was out in my yard with my measly 4 tombstones and coffin both nights, Sunday for he HOA and Monday (Halloween) for tradition, and the HOA's decree did nothing to slow down ToTing on both nights. I won't do that again. Too much of a hassle. I am now a staunch purist&#8230; I only give out the candy on Halloween, regardless what day that falls on, and only after dark (instead of the 3-5pm daylight hours the HOA tries to set). I even put a sign out on my house announcing such. And I never have a shortage of ToTers. I don't fight or argue with anybody about it, I just do it. What can I say, I'm a passive aggressive rebel.

Halloween is Halloween, as it is designated on the calendar, and that's how it is. And I agree with Sloatsburgh; weekend Halloweens are special, like the Olympics. Dealing with 4 or 5 years in a row of weekday Halloweens is worth it when we know that the weekend Halloweens are coming soon, and we can prepare to go even more overboard for those special years. (But I'd argue just how special the Olympics are these days, since they chose to abandon the once-every-4-years schedule in favor of splitting the summer and winter games and holding them every 2 years.)

But I guess, if I really think about it, I don't have a huge problem if Halloween gets changed to another day *officially*. As others have rightfully mentioned and alluded to, Halloween's establishment on 10/31 was originally done as a matter of convenience for the Church anyway. And as much as I loooove Halloween, aside from those who may actually have religious observances on October 31st, Christian, pagan, or otherwise, there is no real sacred reason that it has to be 10/31, other than tradition, other than because that's what we all grew up with. And let's be honest, the traditions of Halloween are constantly in a state of flux and evolution anyway. Heck, what we know as ToTing isn't even 100 years old yet (and who knows if it will make it to 100, with all the "Fall festivals" and "Trunk-or-Treats" and ToTing in malls trying to usurp the good old fashioned neighborhood, door-to-door ToTing.) And just look at the history of other revered holidays, like Thanksgiving for example. The day for Thanksgiving kind of floated around until Lincoln officially established it for the last Thursday of November. Then FDR put his spin on it and proclaimed the 2nd to last Thursday as the official day of Thanksgiving. Then Congress officially nailed it down to the 4th Thursday of November. And a lot of that changing around was done based on what would be most beneficial for the economically important Christmas shopping season. So the idea of changing around the official day of a holiday like Halloween for reasons that have nothing to do with respecting tradition is not without precedent. 

My real objections revolve mostly around the arbitrary randomness of changing the day from year to year just to suit what someone has deemed to be more convenient. What's convenient for one, may not be convenient for some (I feel like busting into a chorus of 'Different Strokes'). Pick a day and stick to it. If it's October 31st, then everybody observe it on October 31st and do it every year, end of discussion. If it's the last Saturday of October, then so be it, and let it be that for every year. But this hodgepodge of randomly alternating days that change every year because somebody sits in a chair behind a desk and deems it so because they know better than the rest of us is just infuriating. Curse them, curse them all. May they spend eternity standing in line at the Infernal DMV, never to be served. :smilevil:

In the end, no matter what, Halloween will prevail one way or another. It's the holiday that refuses to die. :zombie:

:lolkin::lolkin::lolkin:​


----------



## robert padilla (Nov 9, 2011)

personally i would welcome the halloween holiday be on the last saturday of the month for a few reasons.... more family and friends would be more likely to come hang out for longer than an hour, also so the little ones are not under time restraints as they are during the week on a school night and for the parties i throw every year!=) set ups are so much easier on a saturday as well


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

nixie said:


> I say scrap the whole debate-- Halloween should be a month-long festival!
> 
> You mean it's not already?
> 
> But seriously, Halloween is All Hallows Eve, the day before All Saint's Day. It should not be arbitrarily changed to make it more convenient for people.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

No! It should Always! be on Halloween....NUFF SAID!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Except in the little village down my hill who observes 10/30 as "devil's night" with trick or treating and a community party, it is usually celebrated on the 31st everywhere else in Vermont. I say keep it the 31st.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Another vote for leaving it alone. Interstingly, when it fell on Saturday a couple years ago, our numbers dropped by almost half! We normally get over 600 TOT's and we had just under 300. The following year on Sunday, we rebounded to about 600 again, and we had a bit over that this year. I think Saturday offers too many competing opportunities for adults and older kids. Weeknights seem to be a bit less busy and therefore the number of kids who participate remains high. Halloween has lost enough ground over the years. I say leave it be!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

My Halloween party is traditionally on the Friday or Saturday before Halloween, so I don't have any issues with friends and family coming over. In my opinion, this is the way to do it. Halloween is 10/31, but my party if before then, and 10/31 itself is for ToTs.

Of course, if Halloween falls on a Friday, I have to be ready a week ahead of time, but it still gives me a chance to see how everything works before 10/31 - like a dress rehearsal.


----------

